# tadpoles



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

Was wondering if anybody else has had a tadpole extinction?

After the ice went off I was walking around the pond occassionally and noticed I had alot of tadpoles (thousands) every where you walked around the pond. 

Now they're gone------I didn't think the fish would wipe them out this fast.

I have some nice size frogs so thankfully they'll replace themselves.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

When I put my pond in it didn't fill with water until winter the next spring I had thousands of tadpoles. I put in the fish and in two days I couldn't find any, I put in 100 from jones fish at .50 each and they were gone as well, way too expensive fish food.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

At my place, just in the last 3 days or so, I have several thousand of the little critters in mini swarms around my pond, since the pond is up into the grass right now, they seem safe ( for now) once they get bigger, they will quickly diminish in numbers as it seems I only end up witha handful of frogs each year so by the end of the summer. 

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

All I'm seeing is toad tadpoles at the moment, small black ones. I had roughly a hundred pairs of toads going at it about a month ago. I've seen the tadpoles for about two weeks now and it appears to be a bumper crop. Half the perimeter of my pond for a 2' width is more tadpoles than water. Frog tadpoles, usually a bigger and more gray/tan/brown, seem to do a better job of hiding under stuff like rocks or branches.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The toad tadpoles transform pretty quickly into actual toads. Just starting to see them up here in Northern Ohio.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Right on Fishman. They're smaller than crickets too. I get invaded every June by these little guys.


----------

